# Dimensions Dimensions



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I seen where Accucraft sells a 3 bay coal hopper in 1.20th scale which I believe is narrow gauge. Size wise, how does it compare to AristoCrafts 2 bay coal hopper? For me, the width being the biggest give away regarding scale. I've compared the old MDC/new Piko 2 bay coal hoppers to the Aristo 2 bay coal hoppers and the width is like 1/8 inch difference. The length was a much bigger difference of over 3/4 inch. So, not being a rivet counter, running a string of coal hoppers with both MDC and Aristo works for me.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

These would be 1/20.3

Scale for 3 foot narrow gauge.

Much larger than Piko, they are close to 1/32, old MDC molds.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

But what is the width of the 1/20.3 hoppers?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,
They are pretty accurate models of the EBT 3-bay hoppers in 1:20.3, so the width is 7' 7" /1:20.3 (see drawing below) or 4.48" over the sides. The ribs and grabs stick out, so I'd use 4.5".


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They measure 4.73 across the top, the ribs are slightly narrower. Length is 16.7 inches.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

How many are you looking for?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have mostly MDC/Piko hoppers with a few Aristo Craft 2 bay, 100 ton, LGB and USA coal hoppers. They're not exactly all the same size, but then the real ones weren't either. So, I was wondering about the size, mostly width of the accucrafts Hoppers as they look to have pretty nice detail. But they look to be a good 1/4 inch wider than the Aristo Hoppers. An 1/8th inch and I would probably buy one to see, but at a 1/4 they really are too big.


----------

